# Advice for buying a car



## clovis8 (Dec 7, 2010)

I need a new vehicle and am hoping members can provide advice or good sites to use for research.

Some background,

1) I could not care less about cars. For me they are an appliance. 
2) cars are the worst investment possible and a general cash sink.
3) I did not drive for 8 years so insurance treats me like an 16 year old even though I am 37 with a perfect driving record which means I pay $1200/year for just pl/pd.
4) none of my self worth is tied to my vehicle.

I am looking for small, cheap and reliable. Those are the only things I care about. 

Any advice and what I should look at. Price ranges? Models? Year?

Thanks


----------



## KaeJS (Sep 28, 2010)

clovis8 said:


> 1) I could not care less about cars. For me they are an appliance.
> 
> Thanks


Boy, don't you make it easy?

Get a 2003 Honda Civic.

They're the most abundant car on the planet. They are cheap as hell on gas. Since they are cheap, parts are everywhere and are always cheap. Extremely reliable. You can get a decent one for $5k.

Your only problem is that they are considered to be "High" on the "Stolen Cars" list for Insurers. But that's mainly because they are the most abundant car...

http://www.autotrader.ca/a/pv/Used/Honda/Civic/all/?prx=100&cty=Toronto&prv=Ontario&r=40&loc=Toronto%2c+ON&cat1=2&cat2=7%2c11%2c10%2c9&yRng=2003%2c2003&st=1


----------



## bayview (Nov 6, 2011)

I think Jap cars like Toyota n Honda are still the most reliable and pretty fuel efficient despite probems of recall last few years. Unless you know about cars it maybe difficult to spot a gem amongst the used car segment. And given low financing and sometimes interest free loans dealers are offering pretty good terms for new cars. Korean hyundai elantra has been winning accolades recently and has good fuel economy.


----------



## clovis8 (Dec 7, 2010)

bayview said:


> I think Jap cars like Toyota n Honda are still the most reliable and pretty fuel efficient despite probems of recall last few years. Unless you know about cars it maybe difficult to spot a gem amongst the used car segment. And given low financing and sometimes interest free loans dealers are offering pretty good terms for new cars. Korean hyundai elantra has been winning accolades recently and has good fuel economy.


Thanks but anything I spend $20,000 on better appreciate not depreciate.


----------



## KaeJS (Sep 28, 2010)

clovis8 said:


> Thanks but anything I spend $20,000 on better appreciate not depreciate.


Not to mention it's a Hyundai Elantra... LOL


----------



## bayview (Nov 6, 2011)

Four dependable rides for Less than $4k

http://www.wheels.ca/columns/article/798624


----------



## indexxx (Oct 31, 2011)

Toyota Celica
Honda Accord
Acura Integra

Buy something about 10 years old, with maintenance records, and pay an independent mechanic to do an inspection. You should land a good deal for less than $5,000 if you take your time.


----------



## MrMatt (Dec 21, 2011)

I'd throw the 2000-2005 Nissan Sentra in there as I had one. Great little car.
Elantras are also nice.

The advantage is they don't carry the Honda/Toyota price premium.


----------



## brad (May 22, 2009)

Toyota Yaris, or if you can find one still in good shape, the old Echo hatchback (which was really an earlier Yaris rebranded in Canada). 

I drive a 2005 Matrix, which is basically a Corolla with an even uglier body, and it has served me very well with hardly any repairs so far, just maintenance. The back seats fold flat and it effectively becomes an enclosed pickup truck; I've hauled amazing amounts of stuff in it.

If you live in a city where car-sharing (like Zipcar) is available, you could consider that -- the big disadvantage is loss of convenience, the advantage is pay-as-you-go insurance (you only pay insurance for the times you use the car), no trips to the garage for maintenance and repairs, no need to buy snow tires, and significant cost savings in general.


----------



## indexxx (Oct 31, 2011)

MrMatt said:


> I'd throw the 2000-2005 Nissan Sentra in there as I had one. Great little car.
> Elantras are also nice.
> 
> The advantage is they don't carry the Honda/Toyota price premium.


Yes, I had an Elantra for a bit, and also a Scoupe. Nice designs. Subaru can be a great buy also, or a Volkswagen depending on the model. I've got a 1997 Celica GTS and it's a great car. $3000 with less than 200k 18 months ago, in mint shape. Look around, buy privately, and take your time.


----------



## Spudd (Oct 11, 2011)

Your local library should have Consumer Reports and the Lemon-Aid guide by Phil Edmonds. Between those two, you should be able to ferret out a good car. If you're in Toronto, you can even use the Consumer Reports website for free by going through the library website. Of course, if you're in Toronto I would argue you don't need a car.


----------



## marina628 (Dec 14, 2010)

You can get a 2007/2008 Toyota or Honda for about $9000 or so ,i bet it last you another 10 years!


----------



## marina628 (Dec 14, 2010)

My friend has a 1998 toyota tercel with 300000 km he can't kill it ,he bought it 6 years ago for $4000


----------



## Daryl-Manitoba (Sep 14, 2010)

Mr. Money Mustache actually just did a blog post on cars. He referenced Consumer reports and Lemon-Aid and came up with a top 10 list.

http://www.mrmoneymustache.com/2012/03/19/top-10-cars-for-smart-people/


----------



## bayview (Nov 6, 2011)

@Daryl - Great Site. thks!


----------



## sags (May 15, 2010)

The problem with buying a "cheap" car is that it is a roll of the dice. The car may run fine for years, or the transmission or rear end may need replacement in a month............and they are very expensive to replace.

A 5000 car can turn into a 10,000 headache very quickly.

I would recommend paying more for a late model used car..........and buying it from a new car dealer.

A new car dealer gets trade-ins...........keeps the best mechanical vehicles.............and dumps the rest onto the used car dealers, who buy in bulk and have no idea about the mechanical condition of the car. They don't inspect them until after they are sold........and then fix only the bare minimum to pass the safety certificate test.

Most new car dealers offer a free warranty on their used cars. The dealers stand behind the warranty.

The "warranties" offered by used car dealers for a price, are virtually useless.

Never buy privately, unless you know the seller well. The car could have been a previous accident writeoff..........or could have been stolen, or the vehicle may have a lien on it.

The government doesn't offer any protection for sales from private deals.

Like everything else in life..............you usually get what you pay for.


----------



## hystat (Jun 18, 2010)

clovis8 said:


> 2) cars are the worst investment possible and a general cash sink.


 then don't buy one. 
for many -a car takes them to work reliably every day. Pretty decent investment. 

You need to summarize your driving to get good advice on a car purchase. 
Do you travel further than CAA will tow you home? i.e. 250km
If no, go for an older car. cheapest thing your mechanic says you can trust that will certify/e-test ok.

If you drive to Florida... might want something with a warranty that will be honoured everywhere you go.


----------



## rusty23 (Jan 25, 2012)

indexxx said:


> Toyota Celica
> Honda Accord
> Acura Integra
> 
> Buy something about 10 years old, with maintenance records, and pay an independent mechanic to do an inspection. You should land a good deal for less than $5,000 if you take your time.


I own an integra from 01 (new) to current, it's a great car reliable and cheap on gas but be warned insurance is little high on it cause of popular it is to steal still.


----------

